# Oak Island Intracoastal Waterway Fishing Advice



## smeiser78

Hi folks - I'd really appreciate some advice on fishing the intracoastal waterway in Oak Island. We vacation there every year and last year rented a boat near the inlet. Most of my saltwater fishing experience is limited to fishing surf and piers in the Chesapeake, so we had no idea what we were doing. We ended up just bottom fishing with 2 drop rigs and had an ok day but nothing spectacular. We're renting a boat again this year, so I was hoping some of the experts on here wouldn't mind passing on some tips on how to best fish this area. For example bait, rigs, lures, locations, etc. It would be great to catch some drum or trout from there. Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## Drumfishin

Hey smeiser, so it's not in the intercostal waterway but there is a restraunt called "Provisions Company" (google it), if you drive your boat down there you will see marshes, you can catch tons of flounder in and around those marshes, but you mentioned trout, so about a 5 minute boat ride down the coast (towards the park) you will see a pier past that there are a bunch of worn out piers and rocks on the shore. Drive up to the rocks on the shore and drop anchor. There are tons of trout on that little area imbetween the two piers. The trout stay near the rocks. Last year i caught a 26" trout there, 4 keeper flounder, and sadly a 2 foot across stingray, so NO SWIMMING!!! Use google earth and you will see where it is. Good luck and I hope you have fun!


----------



## WNCRick

If your renting a boat around oak island head up the lockwood folly river. Fish the flats when they flood and the creeks at lower tides. Fishing the ICW for the most part is not very productive.......


Rick


----------



## smeiser78

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## mots reel deal

Within the spots they mentioned use a 3/16 -3/8oz jig head with gulps. 2 inch and 3 inch. Also a jig head with gulp under a popping cork is really good option. Colors I like is new penny and natural and chartreuse. Best corks I found are Cajun tackle popping cork with 12lb floro. Good luck


----------



## mots reel deal

mots reel deal said:


> Within the spots they mentioned use a 3/16 -3/8oz jig head with gulps. 2 inch and 3 inch. Also a jig head with gulp under a popping cork is really good option. Colors I like is new penny and natural and chartreuse. Best corks I found are Cajun tackle popping cork with 12lb floro. Good luck


Cajun thunder popping cork


----------



## smeiser78

Thanks for the help mots reel deal.


----------



## Gearhead

x's 2 , I also like to drag the berkly gulps "white grubs" on a 1/4 oz red head jig across the bottom ,slow for flounder and other stuff will bite it also all over and around docks and grass in the ICW, once they rip the tail off replace it !


----------

